# [APP][FREE][NO ADS] We Have To Go Back, Kate!



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Simply remebers your location then shows how to get back to it. Pretty self explanatory. It's my first app so take it easy on me if it sucks haha. Let me know what you like / dislike or if something doesn't work.

THIS WAS NOT MY ORIGINAL IDEA. Just my work on a tutorial basically

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8Nw8YCwliLzUFRTNmZvcWRCNXM/edit?usp=sharing

Don't know if anyone has used this app yet, but here's a changelog just in case

*Whats new in 1.5*
-- Background actually works
-- Can now input name for remebered location

*What's new in 1.4*
-- Lost fan friendly --> New name for app, buttons, and new background
-- No longer can press Go Back button without location reading (Maps says can't find location 0,0)

Feedback is appreciated


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Was curious about your app from its title and decided to check out the thread. Just so you're aware, the download link isn't visible when the OP is viewed with tapatalk, but is fine in webview...


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you. I'll put the link in the description after I change a few things for the newer version


----------

